# Kerdi Board



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So who uses Kerdi Board in their showers? Looks nice. Going to give it a try on a job in a couple weeks.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I do.

Tom


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Me to.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Me three.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Used it one time on a shower and loved it. Beats the hell out of backer board.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I've used it and it was great. My only complaint was how time consuming it is to patch the screw holes, and the build up in the corners. More practice would lessen those issues though.

I just used Wedi panels in my last shower and I do prefer it, labour wise. It costs more though, so it probably evens out labour-cost.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I've used it and it was great. My only complaint was how time consuming it is to patch the screw holes, and the build up in the corners. More practice would lessen those issues though.
> 
> I just used Wedi panels in my last shower and I do prefer it, labour wise. It costs more though, so it probably evens out labour-cost.



A trick for the patching the holes.

Wrap kerdi band around your hand several wraps. Then make two cuts with scissors opposite sides from each other. You will end up with a bunch of the patches in a very quick manner.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I use 1/2" on walls and 2" on benches and curbs and NOT looking to change... Love it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

For me, Kerdi-Board is not budget-friendly. I also worry about the deflection between studs. Especially, when and how I create my custom niches. 

I pay a sub to install Permabase. It's a solid backer and it's done when I arrive.

Can't say any faults with the Kerdi-Board but it's just not for me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Wrap kerdi band around your hand several wraps. Then make two cuts with scissors opposite sides from each other. You will end up with a bunch of the patches in a very quick manner.


Are you saying it's only a matter of time?


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree its not cheap, I work by myself and can go from demo to grout in six days....
I'm not cheap either. Glad to have you back Mr.Angus!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

sycamorebob said:


> I agree its not cheap, I work by myself and can go from demo to grout in six days....
> I'm not cheap either. Glad to have you back Mr.Angus!


That's why I sub the CBU out. Doing that by myself s-u-c-k-e-d. It's cheaper for me to have the crew coming in and do CBU. My supplier doesn't stock the KB and by the time it's ordered and I pay shipping, just not worth it. 

Somewhere on here I have a video about the deflection between 2 vertical studs (14.5") with Durock and Permabase. The Durock flexes much more than Permabase. I can only imagine how 1/2" KB would be.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I am amazed at how much you can sub Angus. Subbing the demo and cbu install....brilliant!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

angus242 said:


> For me, Kerdi-Board is not budget-friendly. I also worry about the deflection between studs. Especially, when and how I create my custom niches.
> 
> I pay a sub to install Permabase. It's a solid backer and it's done when I arrive.
> 
> Can't say any faults with the Kerdi-Board but it's just not for me.



You sub thinset mixing yet? :laughing:

It's about the same price as drywall and kerdi which is what we have been doing lately. This is accounting for labor being faster than drywall and kerdi. 

Gonna give it a shot on a job in a few weeks and I'll be looking at the deflection between studs as well as when I do a niche like yours.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

overanalyze said:


> I am amazed at how much you can sub Angus. Subbing the demo and cbu install....brilliant!


It's all about finding the right people. My demo/drywall sub is a beast. They will dust protect (Ramboard over hardwood, plastic cover carpet, tarp all furniture) demo and haul debris off site and install all CBU to my specs...most of the time all in 1 day. 

They also do appliance installs so if I'm doing a backsplash like this:








they come beforehand, protect the floors, pull the massive 48" range out and reconnect when I'm done. 

Yeah, I found a good sub!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> You sub thinset mixing yet? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Gonna give it a shot on a job in a few weeks and I'll be looking at the deflection between studs as well as when I do a niche like yours.


I do have a mixing sub. It's not as good as the CBU sub.









If using the niche method like we talked about, I'd either 1) make sure the framing is a lot closer to the overall dimension of the niche or 2) Use 2" foam on all 4 sides to help support the KB overhang.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

angus242 said:


> I do have a mixing sub. It's not as good as the CBU sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was pretty sure I recalled you posting about the mixer a while back. That's got to be a great investment for a guy like you.

I will certainly be paying a lot of attention to how that works out while I am doing the KB. It's quite easy for me to frame up before the KB since the rough niche location is known.

The 2" also would probably work well if it's wedged nicely. I will just see how it works out.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I can lift a 4 X 8 sheet of Kerdi Board with one finger! I've even used it for a tub surround. I cut all of the blocks on a table saw and just sat there with a tube of kerdi fix and glued them together.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a very nice, clean install!


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

A couple of more pictures of the same bath. I usually put the niche in after I start tiling to make it easier to line it up with the grout lines. If the niche doesn't match the tile size, it can be made smaller by glueing in scraps of Kerdi board. The niche in the picture got kerdi band over the joints before tiling.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

angus242 said:


> That's why I sub the CBU out. Doing that by myself s-u-c-k-e-d. It's cheaper for me to have the crew coming in and do CBU. My supplier doesn't stock the KB and by the time it's ordered and I pay shipping, just not worth it.
> 
> Somewhere on here I have a video about the deflection between 2 vertical studs (14.5") with Durock and Permabase. The Durock flexes much more than Permabase. I can only imagine how 1/2" KB would be.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.


Deflection under what circumstance? Like pushing on the walls? Once the tile goes up it feels solid to me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just me being over-cautious. The deflection between Durock and Permabase was huge. I can't imagine what a foam board would be like.

A tile install is only as sturdy as the substrate. Obviously, a wall doesn't have the load issues like a floor would. It's just personal preference. 

Funny, I got crap for using some foam for a niche but others are perfectly fine using it as an entire substrate.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I like WEDI for quick installs when the home only has one bath. You can start tiling before lunch.The price gets put into the bid. 

The strength of the wall is the combination of the WEDI and the tile. Unless you bring a sledgehammer into your shower, you're more than fine with foam.
I do all my niches in foam.:thumbsup:


----------

